

Snowden: 'Wannabe PRISM partner' Dropbox is 'hostile to privacy' - cottonseed
http://www.zdnet.com/snowden-wannabe-prism-partner-dropbox-is-hostile-to-privacy-7000031740/

======
reuwsaat
I love that the post directly prior to this one on HN is "Creating the
'Dropbox of your Genome'".

